# can you breed vt wiht ct



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i just bought an amazing ct female and i think she would be perfect to breedwitha one of my vt's is that possible? what would the turn out be?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> i just bought an amazing ct female and i think she would be perfect to breedwitha one of my vt's is that possible? what would the turn out be?


Well first we have to look at the genes of both tail types.

Veil tail, is a dominant gene meaning if you cross it to lets say a halfmoon all the fry would come out to be veil tail (but may carry the halfmoon gene, key word:maybe). 

Crowtail, is also a dominant gene just like above your gonna get all crowntail fry. 

So to rephrase the question: What would crossing two dominant genes look like, and effect the gene pool?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, so it is possible and i am i right in thinking you dont advise it?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> lol, so it is possible and i am i right in thinking you dont advise it?


No I think it would be an interesting combonation and think you should try it. I'm just trying to figure out what mixing two dominant genes will do. Well spawn them and lets find out ;P


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what you get.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I'd get to it! Your last spawn wanted to kill each other (but didn't, thank god) so you have an empty spawning tank just saying "spawn, spawn, spawn!!!" ;P


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yep today im setting up the spawing tank and gonna get to it. I am sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It would be very interesting.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very interesting. I hope all goes well, and if it does I can't wait to see what comes of it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I am interested in genes and punit squares and all that, I have always wondered what crossing two dominents would do.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

well im planning on doing it if my boy will ever build a nest. hes got some bubbles lining the tank but not a nest


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, good luck!
And i did some research, and if you combine two dominent traits, the fry will show a mixture of the two, or display signs of both. If both of your fish are pure, (meaning they have two dominent traits in their genotype) Then all the fry wil be like this. If one has a recessive gene, then 50% will still be this way, while the other 50% carry on that trait. If both parents have the same recessive trait, then 25% of the fry will have and display that recessive trait. (Like if both parents have a recessive halfmoon, then 25% will be halfmoon)So if you decide to breed two of the 'trait carriers' together, then 25% of their fry will show this. If each parent has a recessive trait, but they are different, then 25% will display a mixture of both recessive traits. 

I know it is confusing lol. I wish I could draw out some punnet squares to make it easier.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Any luck with thebreeding?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

he is taking forreeevveerr building a new nest. its bearly the size of like a quarter now. so probably in like 3 -4 more days he will ahve a good size. but hopefully a lot sooner


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Good luck!! Keep us posted.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What BettaSquirt said! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You can release her now, as long as he has a good head start on his nest


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

oh fantastic im gonna go do that right this second. its double since last time i posted any ways


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

im not sure but i think my male is extremely agressive and i think i may give my girls to good of hiding spots. but she is soooo ready, lol and now shes helping build the nest


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe they'll spawn today.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

im really really hoping ive got some great pics already


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

so shes been in with him for almost two hours now and still no spawn shes not torn up either. and the nest has grown alot. about how long does it on average take for them to spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> so shes been in with him for almost two hours now and still no spawn shes not torn up either. and the nest has grown alot. about how long does it on average take for them to spawn?


Anywhere from an hour to a week. Within 48 hours is the usual amount of time


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Is there a name for those kind of bettas? I'm interested in trying that too, but the other way around. Veiltail female and Crowntail Male.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Is there a name for those kind of bettas? I'm interested in trying that too, but the other way around. Veiltail female and Crowntail Male.


There's a name for a HM CT mix but not a VT CT mix.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Ooo. What about Crown Veils?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought a vt and ct mix was called a combtail.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I thought a vt and ct mix was called a combtail.


No a combtail is a crowntail with shorter fringes.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i would love to have a combtail they are beautiful. well i had to take her out for about and hour while i left but now theyre are back together. the nest is huge!! and he strips are sooo clear now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds to me like she's ready.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

soo would it be safe to leave them alone over night and most of tommorrow? my parents will be here to check on them. they still havent spawned and shes not torn up at all. but she has the strips i can see her eggs. i just have work.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> soo would it be safe to leave them alone over night and most of tommorrow? my parents will be here to check on them. they still havent spawned and shes not torn up at all. but she has the strips i can see her eggs. i just have work.


It should be ok. I almost never check on my pairs and most of my females come out without a scratch.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

okay thanks  im just paraniod ive been watching closely all day. okay soo ill update you all tommorrow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I hope it all works out for you


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

so glad the breeding is going well, good luck!


----------

